# hitching through oregon, places to avoid?



## sofarfromhome (Aug 20, 2014)

Or easiest places to get a ride?me and my road dog are in crescent city california and probably gonna get into Oregon tomorrow and it would be nice to have some heads up on cool places to go and places we should avoid. Also places to buy weed and shit haha. Hit me up in a message and I'll give you my number


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway (Sep 24, 2014)

Avoid Medford. It's just outside of Ashland. Bleehhhhh! ::hungover::
Although I did meet some cool other folks there that were also trying to get the fuck out of Medford, and got picked up by one of my favorite rides ever, so I guess really wherever you are... there can be good shit too.

Speaking of that area, I honestly wasn't a fan of Ashland either but most people love it. (Really I think I disliked it because it was like a weird Twilight Zone identical -- but off -- version of a place I used to live and hated). If you are trying to get weed, that would be a good place to look for sure, though. "Hippies" galore.


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway (Sep 24, 2014)

Also I mean I didn't mention it because I assumed you already knew but you should probably go to Portland if you haven't been. Pretty blown up these days and kinda silly in most ways but still one of my favorite cities. Also Oregon might be the only places I've been where the cops apologize to you for telling you not to do something. At least in my luck, that's all that ever happened. Super friendly officers all around minus a couple dick bags (gotta be some in every group though right?)


----------



## Rover (Oct 2, 2014)

yellowbrickfreeway said:


> Also Oregon might be the only places I've been where the cops apologize to you for telling you not to do something.




Maybe they train there cops in Canada.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 3, 2014)

You only have to avoid the eastern part of oregon. The rest is pretty easy. Also, remember that walking freeways and interstates there is legal, which makes it some of the easiest hitching in the country. Don't be wasting your time on ramps.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Dec 14, 2014)

From what I can tell eastern oregon is only relatively bad. compared to Kansas or whatever it's great. Oregon is great to hitch thru.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 14, 2014)

Last time I checked its actually legal to hitch in oregon.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes. Avoid washington, idaho, nevada, and california


----------

